# Working Border Collies



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I just thought I would post some pictures of my dads dogs working when we were docking last week. The girl in the background is my niece. I just love to watch them work.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

They are Great dogs. I remember when in 2001 I took my 100 lb. Rottweiler for his Herding Instinct Test - He was SO anxious to get in the pen that I almost turned away. I think sheep are nice & did not want to see him try to "demolish" one especially a little lamb. The tester said not to worry that she had help and glanced to her left. I finally spotted a Border collie lying in the long grass. I though "RIGHT", against MY guy. With great trepedition I let him off lead-he acted as though he had been born to herd.
Since that day I have been able to witness why she was not really afrai for the sheep. These are some "awesome" dogs!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AWESOME pictures!!:biggrin: I want to get Rhett into herding...he already has the eye for it and both his momma and daddy do it so Im hoping we can too!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Gosh it looks alot like New Zealand! sheep sheep everywhere.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures!
It looks so peaceful there.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

What great pictures! Such beautiful land, too. I'm jealous. 
There's something great about watching dogs do what they were born to do.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Watching a good herding dog is one of my favourite things in the world to do. The intelligence, concentration, agility and plain guts they show leaves me without words....and, yes sozzle, it does remind me of home. Alot.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Yes it is very pretty and green this year with all the rain. It's not always that green on the hills. Where I am now is not as nice of country as where the ranch is, but it looks good here this year too with all the rain. At least I can go out there when I want.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh, we need more pics/video like this! There is truly nothing better than watching these dogs work! Pretty incredible to see how they move and react, the intense focus on their job, and they absolutely love to do their job!

Thanks again for sharing Herzo


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

That is AWESOME! Very cool pictures. I would love to go watch dogs work like that. I'd imagine it would be fun!


----------



## andrea1 (Jun 29, 2011)

cute dogs you have


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks all. You know I was going to try and get a good video of them but I didn't. I have one from shearing but it's not that good. It's hard to get one when there going into the pen because I was holding one end of the fence we use to keep the lambs from cutting back. My dad just doesn't understand that videos are more important than getting the sheep in. I will get one at some point. Then I will have to find out how to post a video. Would you do it like a picture?


----------

